# No More Texting While Driving in NC



## iflynething (Nov 30, 2009)

And I"m appaled. Ok, that word is probably a little overboard but still. It's supposed to be super distracting but seriously?

Before I get someone saying about how all the accidents that texts cause, what about other accidents. Why does it have to be texting. It humors me to see the news showing young drivers on a road course talking on the phone or trying to text and hitting the cones. 

Could I please get a lady to put on make-up and to the same test. What about a guy scarfing down a big taco. Also, I would like to see a mom with 3 kids in a mini van trying to tend to fussy kids on the same course? 

Please tell me someone understand where I'm coming from. Yes I do text while driving. I also make phone calls too. I hate it that they have to punish everyone for the people who text and DO NOT PAY ATTENTION whatsoever.

I'm reminded of 






Why does it have to be so dramatic? People are disctracted in SO many other ways while driving other than texting. So, as far as tomorrow goes, at least in North Carolina, there is not texting while driving.

I continued to watch the news and you can't even have a licence thing that surrounds the plate like a dealer would put on it.

If you do, it's a $100 fine. For the texting it is a $100 fine PLUS $120 court fines.

I'm a little bit on edge. 

What is everyone else's thoughts

~Michael~


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 30, 2009)

They should just ban the use of cellphones while driving altogether, except for handsfree control.


----------



## Cojaro (Nov 30, 2009)

Texting while driving is illegal here, too. 

It's illegal in NC to have a license plate holder? :O


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2009)

Long,long overdue. Texting while driving is one of the stupidest, most dangerous activities one can engage in while driving. It is especially bad with YOUNGER drivers, who are constantly texting. Inexperienced drivers need all the help they can get.

About two months ago, I was at a stop sign on a busy two-lane suburban feeder road with a 45 MPH posted speed limit, with a young woman behind me at the stop light. She was texting away throughout the light. The light turned green and I pulled away and went through the intersection and proceeded down the road. As I drove away, I glanced in my review mirror. The girl was still texting away and had failed to see the light turn green. Then I heard brakes, and a crashing sound. A small pickup truck rounded the curve and slammed right into the small car stopped at the light. I drove one block to the next intersection and turned around, and came back and parked at the plaza where the accident had occurred.

I ran up to the car and asked the girl if she was alright...she was, but the back end of her little Honda was crunched up royally. The front of the young man's Toyota 4x4 was smashed up badly, and the radiator had spilled antifreeze all over the place.

Guess what? The girl had a manual transmission car...the pickup's driver told me he came around the corner and was texting...he saw MY CAR proceed through the intersection and the light was green and he just figured both cars were moving. The girl behind me had  a stick shift car, and had apparently taken her foot off the brake while waiting for the light...the driver told me he saw my car moving and he *assumed* the little car behind me was also moving...but, since he was texting, he was not paying full attention to his driving responsibilities. Two texters, causing a two-car collision in broad daylight! Classic example of meaningless communication and self-absorption leading to a two-car crash.

Within minutes a sheriff's deputy was on-scene, and both me and the two drivers involved were interviewed. I told the deputy that BOTH of of the drivers told me they had been texting when the crash occurred. He cited both drivers. Shows just how dangerous it is to text while driving. Driving is a privilege, and diverting one's attention to a 1x2 inch screen while piloting a two-ton vehicle at speeds of up to 65-70 miles an hour is just stupid. Heck, it's even dangerous if you're stopped at an intersection. I see LOADS of 20-somethings texting at every stop light.

A cell phone has a voice feature...texting while driving ought to be illegal in all 50 states.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 30, 2009)

molested_cow said:


> They should just ban the use of cellphones while driving altogether, except for handsfree control.



Oh that would be great. I use my bluetooth ALL the time just for that purpose. Also, it's easier to answer a text than talking, stopping, opening messages, replying, then getting the phone back to the ear! 



Cojaro said:


> Texting while driving is illegal here, too.
> 
> It's illegal in NC to have a license plate holder? :O




I guess that's what you would call it. Check this out.

They call it a holder. Apparently, it makes it easier to run registration or something. Check out the video on the top right

~Michael~


----------



## Cojaro (Nov 30, 2009)

iflynething said:


> I guess that's what you would call it. Check this out.
> 
> They call it a holder. Apparently, it makes it easier to run registration or something. Check out the video on the top right
> 
> ~Michael~



Ahaha, they show December 1st being a Sunday. Fail.

Also, they should just change the license plate design. Here in Tennessee, the state name is at the top. If you watch that video, you'll notice that a lot of those license plate frames leave enough room at the top to make the NC plate's "First in Flight" clearly visible. I guess they're just too lazy =\


----------



## kundalini (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand your position. Clearly, the video *you *provided is in stark contrast and contrary to the beliefs you hold dear. How can you feel that your inalienable rights have been thwarted when this video shows, absolutely, the results of the operator of the vehicle is not paying attention to his/her duties?

The whole idea of hands-on phone conversations and particularly, texting while in the command of a motor vehicle is completely ludicrous.

Yes, of course, it's easy to become distracted. However, if a state (that I live in and love) has passed a legistative law that bans certain activities, which is a cause for a high number of traffic incidencies and fatalities to boot, who the **** am I to disagree (when I am in agreement)? If you are guilty of texting or hands on calling..... STOP..... PLEASE. I could be your next victim.

Trust me.... I certainly am not one to NOT question authority, but facts are facts and stupidity is stupidity. Consentrate on the task at hand, get home safe and then fire up a fat boy.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 30, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand your position.  Clearly, the video *you *provided is in stark contrast and contrary to the beliefs you hold dear.  How can you feel that your inalienable rights have been thwarted when this video shows, absolutely, the results of the operator of the vehicle is not paying attention to his/her duties?
> 
> The whole idea of hands-on phone conversations and particularly, texting while in the command of a motor vehicle is completely ludicrous.
> 
> ...



I can understand, completly, why they are doing it but it's being made such a big deal out of (reminds me of Tiger Woods "crash") it.

I'm sure people will continue to text while driving. The point I'm trying to make is, why was it a ban on texting and not someone putting make up on while driving, or eating while driving. Pretty soon, we won't be able to drive at all for fear of getting caught doing something against the law.

I also live in South Carolina but travel to NC sometimes and SC is about to follow suit with the same law. I think a "responsible" way is to pay attention. I don't want to argue how much concentration it takes, but that YouTube video show the girl NOT paying attention to the road for a couple of seconds. While it's a dramatization, some [teen] drivers still drive like this - drive and not pay attention for seconds at the time. If I can, I actually don't even read a message until at a stop light. I do actually compose a message, but I have both hands on the wheel and do not have to look at my phone. 

~Michael~


----------



## Eco (Nov 30, 2009)

Rhode Island just banned it as well.  It had me so upset that I picked up my phone while driving to text a friend about it.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 30, 2009)

Eco said:


> Rhode Island just banned it as well.  It had me so upset that I picked up my phone while driving to text a friend about it.




Dang......As far as I knew, it was just NC and Colorado

~Michael~


----------



## CWN (Nov 30, 2009)

Bout time, wish they'd do that here!

When you're driving, DRIVE.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Nov 30, 2009)

Atlanta Needs To Be Next On The List...


----------



## Moe (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't understand why the new law is a problem. I view texting while driving as Russian roulette. It's only a matter of time until something happens. Same with seat belts. The big difference with texting is if you don't wear your seat belt, it doesn't affect me. However, if you are texting while driving, you may crash into me. 

Let's assume you're the world's best texter/driver (the two hands on the wheel while texting and not looking at the phone is something I have to see, from a safe distance, that is). What you have to worry about is the 16 year old who can barely drive in the first place is also texting as you are about to cross the street and take a photo. Lights out.

Try not to think of how it inconveniences you as a driver, but how it makes you safer from other drivers.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 30, 2009)

Moe said:


> What you have to sorry about is the 16 year old who can barely drive in the first place is also texting as you are about to cross the street and take a photo.



That's why we have this law now.

The biggest I personally have is why it is geared toward text messaging and the other examples I gave.

~Michael~


----------



## Moe (Nov 30, 2009)

Doh! What you have to "sorry" about. I meant worry. I edited it.

Yeah, there are many reasons why people get distracted. This one is just new. Goodness knows I was a distraction to my mom when I was a kid. She perfected the reach back and slap without taking her eyes off the road.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 30, 2009)

Moe said:


> Doh! What you have to "sorry" about. I meant worry. I edited it.
> 
> Yeah, there are many reasons why people get distracted. This one is just new. Goodness knows I was a distraction to my mom when I was a kid. She perfected the reach back and slap without taking her eyes off the road.



And I prefer to text without taking my eyes off the road!

~Michael~


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 30, 2009)

Good. They did it in NY, too. Excellent. There's MANY recent cases of people getting into accidents while texting. Especially in the 16-25 age range. And I really did laugh when people were trying to use one bad behavior to excuse another. There's generic "distracted driving" laws that can be exercised when you're putting your makeup on while eating a taco, sir. Specific laws target specific activity that is statistically above and beyond other incidental things like eating, makeup, etc.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 30, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> There's generic "distracted driving" laws...Specific laws target specific activity that is statistically above and beyond other incidental things like eating, makeup, etc.



I have never seen these laws or heard of them

~Michael~


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 30, 2009)

Why not ask a police officer!


----------



## iflynething (Nov 30, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> Why not ask a police officer!



Not to be sarcastic, but I actually might.

I work at a restaurant and they regularly come in. I'll do that next time

~Michael~


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2009)

Without watching the video or reading all of the comments (I'm at school about to head to class), texting has been found to be MORE DANGEROUS THAN DRINKING AND DRIVING!  

So, I'm assuming you think there should be no repercussions on drinking and driving, either?


----------



## iflynething (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it's being taken too far. Usually a DUI doens't get much punishment anyways in some/most states

~Michael~


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 1, 2009)

You're going to jail for 1 to 60 days on your first DWI offense MINIMUM in North Carolina. You could go from 30 days to 2 years if they decide to charge you with a level 1 misdemeanor. All states are stepping up both enforcement and penalties for drunk driving.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 1, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> You're going to jail for 1 to 60 days on your first DWI offense MINIMUM in North Carolina. You could go from 30 days to 2 years if they decide to charge you with a level 1 misdemeanor. All states are stepping up both enforcement and penalties for drunk driving.



Does that depend on how drunk you are as far as what you blow on the breathalyzer?

~Michael~


----------



## Markw (Dec 1, 2009)

This was banned here in Maryland a few months ago and I agree also.

Mark


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2009)

iflynething said:


> I think it's being taken too far. Usually a DUI doens't get much punishment anyways in some/most states
> 
> ~Michael~



You have proof to back that statement up?  Because that's certainly not what I've seen.  

DUI | DWI Drunk Driving Laws | Penalties | Fines| SR22 Insurance

According to the link, in 2009, TWENTY-THREE states passed new DUI legislation.  I pray my state does soon, too.  

. . . but that's besides the point, anyway.  

The point is that you're condoning something that has been found to be deadlier than drinking and driving (which I know FEW who haven't lost someone to drunk driving -- I've lost several, and have a permanently disabled cousin partly because of it) . . . and you're defending it by saying that the punishments are too harsh because DUI's aren't punished enough.  


Texting while driving: A combination more deadly than drinking and driving - Canton, OH - CantonRep.com

Texting - More Deadly than Drunk Driving? | InjuryBoard St. Cloud

Texting while Driving Even More Dangerous than Driving while Drunk or High on Marijuana


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 1, 2009)

Just remember, I'm not a real lawyer, I just play one on TV. Denny Crane. Lock & load.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 1, 2009)

I was talking about the texting, not the DUI laws

~Michael~


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2009)

I know you're talking about texting . . . but your defense is "Usually a DUI doens't get much punishment anyways in some/most states" . . . . like that makes it ok to text and drive and possibly kill someone.

If that's not what you're trying to say, you need to edit your post and say it more clearly.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Dec 1, 2009)

iflynething said:


> I was talking about the texting, not the DUI laws
> 
> ~Michael~


 But there is a similarity and also a deliniation.

The impaired driver will most likely "try" to stay between the lines because of the obvious repercussions of getting caught.  The penalties and subsequent costs are quite well known.  Have you ever lost your license to drive for twelve months?  Not fun.

The texter has not been subjected to this same treatment until now.  However, their actions are just as deadly as the impaired driver, if not more so because of the mindset that "they're alright" and can handle emergency situations.  Wrong.  It is not possible.

Each act of disobedience, disregard and lack of thought towards other motorist, pedestrians and property owners have grave consequences.  Any argument towards the contrary is nullified by the statistical data.  Any argument that attempts to justify the "need" to allow texting as a fundamental right is thwarted by the ignorance of said statistics.


----------



## jeffgdp (Dec 7, 2009)

Hahaha  I love these over the top violent clips for road safety, this one reminds me of that other one years ago where the girls legs get crushed between the car and the wall. 

Obviously texting is even worth than just normally being on the phone since you need to look at what you are typing...

Well I hope that this commercial if you can call it that, has some impact on youth drivers....


----------



## iflynething (Dec 7, 2009)

It was interested as I read the current issue of Reader's Digest. I believe it was an actual article on texting and just other distractiong while driving. I don't have that issue right in front of me, but it talked about how the government knew texting was getting - well it has always been dangerous I guess - was back in 2003, but they didn't want to do anything. Some 5,000 people died from phone related injuries (not particularly but just talking, texting, IMing, etc)

I think it's odd though that the government waited so long if it was so dangerous to them?

~Michael~


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 7, 2009)

Who do you mean by "the government"? The federal government? It's not their job to make local driving laws. That's a right reserved for state government, and each state must do that themselves. Sure, the federal government can threaten to withhold highway funds, like they did back when they pushed a 55mph national speed limit, but in the end, it's still a state or local law.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't remember which one it was, I will have to look

~Michael~


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 7, 2009)

iflynething said:


> The point I'm trying to make is, why was it a ban on texting and not someone putting make up on while driving, or eating while driving. Pretty soon, we won't be able to drive at all for fear of getting caught doing something against the law.



I agree with you. They should ban anything that has nothing to do with driving. And that includes hands-free phones. Of course, unless they actually ticket people, it will make no difference.

When you are driving, you should be driving ONLY. From listening to people on their cell phones in public, I seriously doubt that your text or call can't wait until you get to where you are going.

You are probably unaware that tests have been done showing that drivers on the phone are more dangerous than drunk drivers. I don't know if the same has been done with texting yet but I'll bet it would show show it to be even worse.

I ride a bike but not in this country anymore thanks to all the idiots on the road. When a driver has an accident with a motorcycle, most of the time they say they didn't see the bike. Translation: I was not paying attention. Either that or we have a serious problem with vision in this country since Europeans don't seem to have any problems seeing them.

When you get in your car, drive. Nothing else.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 7, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> iflynething said:
> 
> 
> > The point I'm trying to make is, why was it a ban on texting and not someone putting make up on while driving, or eating while driving. Pretty soon, we won't be able to drive at all for fear of getting caught doing something against the law.
> ...



I continue to see things on the news about enforcing this new law. The biggest problem is the actual enforcing the law. If a cop stops you, are they going to ask for your phone to check? I don't think that would actually be legal. I do know, though, that when there is a crash, they are able to check your message and all phone records.

~Michael~


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 7, 2009)

iflynething said:


> I think it's odd though that the government waited so long if it was so dangerous to them?



Is that a question?

"They" probably wanted to wait longer so they could do more studies, make some spreadsheets, have a few meetings, drink some coffee, etc.

When you're talking about the government (state, local, or federal - doesn't really matter), nothing happens fast.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 7, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> iflynething said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's odd though that the government waited so long if it was so dangerous to them?
> ...



I don't think I meant to put a ? mark there

~Michael~


----------



## LaRoo (Oct 4, 2010)

iflynething said:


> Yes I do text while driving. I also make phone calls too. I hate it that they have to punish everyone for the people who text and DO NOT PAY ATTENTION whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Why does it have to be so dramatic?




Because people get that hurt.

This girl rear-ended my mother and myself while texting.  We ended up sandwiched between her and another car.

So we're suing.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 4, 2010)

It's nice to see this being adopted nationwide.  Sadly, it won't stop 99% of drivers who do it.  My brother does it, and I literally cannot ride in a car with him because he rides about a half car length behind the guy in front of him and doesn't even look at the road, just texts... he steers with his knees.  I can't be in a car with him.  I always slam my imaginary passenger seat brake to the floor and he gets angry at me, but pay attention to the damn road guy.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 4, 2010)

2 great friends of mine were killed by an idiotic teen to busy texting rather than driving.  Less than 10 secs she took her eye off the road. 2 deaths later. Not worth it! Dont be fu*kin stupid.  There is a reason why theyre banning it. Texting whyll driving is banned in oregon and arizona as well, oregons got a zero tolerance about it. 

I agree. Ban it in 50 states. And fine the idiots who choose to put everyone at risk.


----------



## k10387 (Oct 4, 2010)

iflynething said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > The point I'm trying to make is, why was it a ban on texting and not someone putting make up on while driving, or eating while driving. Pretty soon, we won't be able to drive at all for fear of getting caught doing something against the law.
> ...


----------



## Corry (Oct 4, 2010)

k10387 said:


> iflynething said:
> 
> 
> > kundalini said:
> ...


----------



## iflynething (Oct 4, 2010)

That's how it should be, driving while distracted and just not only really "enforcing" the texting.

~Michael~


----------



## Oldschool92' (Oct 4, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> 2 great friends of mine were killed by an idiotic teen to busy texting rather than driving.  Less than 10 secs she took her eye off the road. 2 deaths later. Not worth it! Dont be fu*kin stupid.  There is a reason why theyre banning it. Texting whyll driving is banned in oregon and arizona as well, oregons got a zero tolerance about it.
> 
> I agree. Ban it in 50 states. And fine the idiots who choose to put everyone at risk.



Couldn't agree more. Whats funny though is even though it's majorly enforced I still see five or six people everyday talking or texting on their phone while driving. There will always be those assholes that never obey it. :er:


----------



## Eco (Oct 4, 2010)

So long as we can still use our cameras in manual mode while driving all is well!  Pulling over to change settings really kills any opportunity to get a good shot.  

I think MA just passed the texting law last week as well.


----------



## Crushy (Oct 4, 2010)

It's also been banned in New Jersey for a while. I don't see what could be that important that you need to answer right away while your driving. Some people may view it as a stupid law, or that other things like eating or putting on make-up is just as distracting, but why even take the risk of potentially harming not only yourself but other people around you.


----------

